# 20 Gallon High???



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I have this 20g high tank i would like to have some african cichlids in, So is their any african cichlids that could live happly in it?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No Malawis for sure, but you could fit something like shellies or multis from Lake Tang in there. Pretty much about it for Africans though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

What about small rockdwellers?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Paleo fish said:


> What about small rockdwellers?


No, If you mean Mbuna from Lake Malawi.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I mean the rockdrwellers in lake Tang.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Julidochromis transcriptus might work, but a 20g high is basicly just a 10g when it comes to territories so any "domestic dispute" could easily turn into a dead female.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Well the tank is about 5 inches longer and 3 inches wider then the 10 gallon tanks i have.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Unfortunately, that's not much of a difference when it comes to cichlids. They need the length and width of a tank more than the height (they don't really use the height), so "high" tanks aren't usually a good match for cichlids. There's a lot of wasted space, but not enough of a footprint to give you many options.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

What about kribs?

BTW The tank is 24x12 3/8x20


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Brichardis would work nicely and they breed very well.


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

I would suggest a lot of rockwork in the tank. I can see why a long tank is most common to have but I really don't see the difference between long or high, as long as you are giving your fish plenty of hiding places in case of other agressive fish. The lake that these fish naturally live in isn't only 2 feet deep so I really can't see what difference it is going to make with your tank. I have a high 45 gallon and my mbuna swim all over the place.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Willy W0nka said:


> I would suggest a lot of rockwork in the tank. I can see why a long tank is most common to have but I really don't see the difference between long or high, as long as you are giving your fish plenty of hiding places in case of other agressive fish. The lake that these fish naturally live in isn't only 2 feet deep so I really can't see what difference it is going to make with your tank. I have a high 45 gallon and my mbuna swim all over the place.


Exactly! Thank three dimensions and go for vertical rock structures and fish like lelupi, Julies, and the like can work very well. I once had a 20g super high (same footprint as a standard 10g) and had a birchardi pair and a julie pair in there... perhaps not everyone can make a pair of each work, but it does go to show that thinking 3D can make the improbable happen!


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

From lake tang there are several rock dwellers that would work as a species only tank.

Julidochromis dickfeldi, ornatus or transriptus

Brichardi or Pulchers

Shell dwellers.... then you could add some tetras or barbs for the top of the tank.

Brevis or multies would work out well. Dwarf comps 

You have plenty of options from lake tang.

I wouldn't try Leleupi... you could get lucky but they can get quite aggressive inbetween spawns.

Also, I wouldn't try 2 different types of fish. It might work at the start of things... but as they mature and breed their won't be enough room.... for two pairs and their fry. Yes, you could pull it off, but I wouldn't want to be pulling the fry constantly to keep the bio load in check.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool that's a nice list Is their any Vics that would work?


----------

